
StageXL for Dart – easy migration path for Adobe Flash developers to HTML5 - based2
http://www.stagexl.org/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5gby3x/stagexl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5gby3x/stagexl_10_same_api_as_flash_but_open_source_runs/)

